# New PetSmart in S Surrey



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

This weekend is the grand opening of the new
PetSmart #2489
15765 Croydon Dr., Unit # 108, Surrey, BC V3Z 2L6
604-542-6101 

they have a variety of freshwater fish may on sale.

I picked up ghost shrimp at $0.98 each

I suggested to the manager that they become sponsours. :lol:


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

More sponsors would be awesome and really improve the forum! I think the manager of Petland PoCo tried pretty hard to get the Petland corporation to be a sponsor, but it was a no go.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

:'( my life


----------



## bwoodmiles (Apr 26, 2015)

petland poco would be great but petsmart???? really


----------

